# Hovarter Single Handle Custom Face Vise



## semmons23 (Jun 24, 2011)

I've replaced the twin screw face vise on my Holtzapffel Bench with a Hovarter Single Handle Custom Face Vise from www.HovarterCustomVise.com.

I wrote a quick review and posted two 20+ minute assembly/review video's on YouTube.

Check you my blog if you're interested in a killer vise.

http://www.thedustyd...-face-vise.html


----------

